# Seagull 'Piepan'



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this a few weeks ago;

















































keeps great time.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

stefano34 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the look of that.

bowie


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a beautiful example of an ST5b (date) Sea-Gull. They are usually very, very good runners but the case backs are special, too!

Also, very nice choice of strap.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice!

I really like these, but don't know much about them... My two below. For example, can you tell me where the 'piepan' name comes from? (The style of the back?)

Cheers


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I always thought piepan referred to the shape of the dial, as seen on vintage Omega Constellations.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

They look pretty cool. I love the crystal and the applied markers.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I always thought piepan referred to the shape of the dial, as seen on vintage Omega Constellations.


Please correct me if I'm wrong but... That is where the term came from.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

i believe that is where the term came from, if you look at the watch with the green strap on posted by draygo you can see the raised centre in the dial my watch has the same dial but is difficult to see in the photo . i think the term is based on the shape of the old pie pans or tins used to raise and make a pie in , thr sides were sloped to allow easy cutting and removal of said pie far easier than steep sided tins!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> i believe that is where the term came from, if you look at the watch with the green strap on posted by draygo you can see the raised centre in the dial my watch has the same dial but is difficult to see in the photo . i think the term is based on the shape of the old pie pans or tins used to raise and make a pie in , thr sides were sloped to allow easy cutting and removal of said pie far easier than steep sided tins!


Thanks for all the replies to my (stupid) question! It's pretty clear when you think about it. 

I like the look... But I guess it wasn't about aesthetics, but to allow space for the movement whilst making the case appear shallower before chunky was deemed good-looking.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Do a bay search... you will see exactly what we mean. It will be self-explanatory - quite distinctive dials.

I really don't think yours would meet the 'classic' term... yours is more of a 'domed' style.


----------

